

Evernote Accelerator - goronbjorn
http://blog.evernote.com/blog/2013/04/16/announcing-the-evernote-accelerator/

======
pshin45
One of my startup's products (<http://cookiewords.com/en/>) won us a hackathon
in Korea that was hosted by Evernote, who flew us to Evernote HQ in Silicon
Valley this past February.

We weren't part of an accelerator per se, but during our week-long stay we got
to meet with anyone we wanted, including CEO Phil Libin and COO Ken
Gullicksen, their developers, designers, etc.

In fact, they were the ones who originally encouraged us to apply to YC's
Summer 2013 class, and we were able to get recommendations from COO Ken
Gullicksen and former-CNET-journalist-turned-evangelist Rafe Needleman (author
of the blog post above). Unfortunately we got a rejection email this morning,
but we got more help from Evernote than we could have ever expected.

The fact that they don't take any equity in their new accelerator program
shows just how awesome a company Evernote is, and I'd highly recommend anyone
in the "memory/productivity enhancement" space to give it a shot.

